# Best rod/reel combo for flats fishing



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

looking for your opinions on a nice flats rod/reel set up. I want something that I cast super long with a soft bait of shrimp with little or no weight. - oh almost forgot - definitely spinning. Include what lb braid you would use as well. I just started fishing Flamingo and I need a set up for the skinny water sight casting, Reds, snook - - thanks guys - can't wait to read your recommendations!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

You can not go wrong with a shimano stradic with either 10 or15lb braid. Match that up with a 7' medium or medium light rod and you'll be good to go! I am a big fan of TFO spinning rods. They are a really good rod and you will not break the bank getting one. Good luck! 

Also how's the banshee treating you?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

For super far casting you want a long rod and small diameter line.

I used to use an 8'6" steelhead rod med action and I could almost empty a 3000 size reel casting a 3/8oz jig, until someone in my boat broke it.

Reels: there is a thousand of them - pick the one you like.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Shimano Stradic FJ 3000 reel paired with a G-loomis Greenwater 7'9 rod in mag medium action. Can't go wrong!!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a Shimano Sustain 2500 w/ 8lb Fins Windtamer Braid on a 6'6" St. Croix Avid and love it, can cast a mile with anything


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

St. Croix Mojo Inshore 7'6" med light with a Penn Sargus 2000......or a St. Croix Triumph 6'6" med with a Shimano Sonora 2500. Can cast a mile with Power Pro 10# braid and can cast just about any lure up 1/2 oz.....which includes just about all soft plastics and small plugs.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

A stellar lite or seagis by star rods in 7' 6" and med light action with 2500-3000 size reel would be my choice. i have not used any gloomis or shimano rods but the price and the warrenty of the stars cant be beat. as for the reel everyone loves the stradic fj and they are good reels but i really like the quantum smoke 25 or the Penn spinfisher v 3500 for a slightly larger reel. i have also heard good things about daiwa's reels. oh yah and defiantly 10lb braid. i like sufix 832 gore or sufix performance braid. i have heard spiderline invisabraid ultracast is great and i think i may try that next.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

For me in Flamingo or the Lagoon on open flats I like a 7'6" M rod with a fast action and a short butt in order to make long casts as well as pitches to fish that are close to the boat. There's so many brands to choose from so go to your favorite tackle shop and start picking rods and seeing how they feel. You may find that an off the wall rod may suit your needs.

For a reel I prefer 3500's with 6.2:1 ratio so I can pick up line quickly on hard running fish and when I need to make another shot after a denial or bad cast. I prefer to use Pflueger's Supreme but there's so many reels to choose from so handle as many as you can before deciding.

For line 10lb braid and 20 lb fluoro is all you need.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

7'3 tfo tactical med-lite stradic fj 3000(or sustain) and 10lb suffix 832.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

7' + Rod, 2500-3000 reel, nothing larger than 8-10 braid. Given you want to throw light weight arti's or live shrimp.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using Sustains in 2500 and 4000 for the last 4 years and have a Stella 4000 but after using a couple of Diawa's in 3000 size lately I think I'm a Diawa convert.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a St.Croix fan and recently switched from Shimano to Diawa specifically the Procyon 3000. I use 7 foot rods and 10lb braid. Casting distance is no problem at all.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flouder said it best, shimano stradic with a tfo spinning rod. For the money and the lifetime warranty, you cant beat it and then the rod action is perfect. I like the new shimano super slick braid for my snook rods.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

I have what you need I have 2 Like new Procyon 3000 reels for sale they have only been used a hand full of times. Let me know if your interested I can ship them to you, I am in Tampa I also have matching 7' Procyon rods which work very well for long cast and working soft plastics.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I started out with a Sustain 2500 on a TFO GTS DSS733-1 and found the reel to be too light for the rod and some of the fish I was  hooking so I put a 4000 Sustain on the 7' 3" rod and bought a TFO GTS DSS692-1 to put the 2500 on. Those set-ups were awesome until an insert came loose on the 7' 3" TFO. Without having time to get a replacement guide from TFO before my trip to Flamingo I bought an 8' Star Stellar Lite SG617FT80 from BPS with the intention of returning it. But after fishing it and reeling in a couple nice snook I think I will keep it to blind cast heavier lures and move the reel back to the TFO for sight casting on the flats.

The 9" difference between the 8' Star and the 7' 3" TFO is 4" at the butt and 5" at the tip.

The TFO is lighter, has much better feel and casts more efficiently than the Star. But the Star is really easy to cast long distance and much more comfortable for fighting fish that don't want to see you or your boat.

The 6' 9" TFO with the Sustain 2500 is an awesome light tackle set-up, but can't cast near as far as the longer rods.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Stradic 2500/3000 on T. Allen rods with microwave guides, 7'- 7' 10" with 10 lb braid. 

Enough said!


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I switched my Stradic 3000's for Diawa Procyon's last summer. IMO, the Procyon's have a better bail system, and I saw a reduced number of windknots (I also switched from PowerPro to Suffix braid). 

I also like Shimano Spheros for their durabilty, but they don't cast as well. 

For rods, I use TFO tactical series medium action 7'3". I've broken 3, but TFO's warranty/customer service is second to none.

I also use St. Croix Avid Inshore rods, but they are much more expensive.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

St. Croix Avid's are my rod of choice these days. 7' Med Action is my fav... 10lb anything will cast a mile...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

"I don't always fish with spin, but when I do I use quantum"


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have also switched to using Diawa reels but never heard anyone else mention the Ballistic series reels. I have 2 ballistic 3000 reels and love them. Anyone else give them a try??


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

my personal go to spinning rod for live bait is a G Loomis Greenwater ML 7'6" rod with a Shimano Saros 3000, and 8# braid. Casts a live shrimp or whitebait quite well and has the backbone to put plenty of pressure on fish. 
for jigs, I use the same reel set up (with 10# braid) and a 7'10" Loomis Pro-Green inshore.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I just purchased a 3500 Spinfisher V with a 7' Medium Star Stellar Lite. I might use it this weekend. I am probably putting 6 or 8 lb braid on it.

I will give my review after I hook up with it.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

FinNor Inshore 3000 or 4000 on either a 7'6" medium with fast action Shimano Terramar or Star Rods Stellar Light. Also love Pflueger reels for inshore.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

I like to go light. 

My go to setup is 6'8" Lamiglas 4-10 line weight rod with 30 series Pflueger Supreme reel. 10 lb PowerPro with 12 lb Flouro leader.

Next step up is a Hurricane Calico Jack 7' 6-12 line weight rod. Shimano 2500 series reels with 10 lb PowerPro and 15 lb Flouro leader


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a ballistic 3000. I have a couple of the Sol 3000's also which aren't made anymore and actually prefer them over the ballistic.



> I have also switched to using Diawa reels but never heard anyone else mention the Ballistic series reels. I have 2 ballistic 3000 reels and love them. Anyone else give them a try??


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If you guys haven't tried a rod with the new microwave guides then your missing out!


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Falcon coastalXG. You cant beat the price at $89. I have the gulf spin light and it cast a mile with a weedless gulp.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> If you guys haven't tried a rod with the new microwave guides then your missing out!


Agree 100% I am selling my rods to go to these rods! Guys ill make you a hell of a deal on a combo set up 3000 Procyon on Procyon rod!!! let me know!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

what rods have microwave guides?


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Depends on your budget. I have Sustains, and Ci4's all on Biscayne rods. Cast a mile super light and great back bone. I got my Biscaynes a little different they have a foam grip that they are using its bad a$$ and really comfortable the 2500 and 300o shimanos are essentially the same minus the spool so just get a 3000. I like the 5000 and 600o for some bigger fish. My permit rod is a Stella 5000 and works well with some poons too and still casts a mile on a 7'6" biscayne


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

How you like the Ranger Joe?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> what rods have microwave guides?


T Allen Rods have the microwave guides, they are awesome!


----------

